# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] TECHNICS  SL-25B

## street

το προβλημα που παρουσιαζει ειναι οτι δεν σηκωνεται ο βραχιονας στο τερμα του δισκου για να γυρισει στην θεση του στο τελειωμα με αποελεσμα να παραμενει κατω στο πλατο επιστρεφοντας και ... γρατζουνοντας . ...  αν εχει καποιος ενα service man απ το πικαπ να δω μπας και ας μου το στειλει  ... διαφορετικα παμε παρακατω σε φωτο ...
DSC02061.jpgDSC02068.jpgDSC02067lip.jpg
στην τελευταια φωτο εχω βαλει κατι σε κυκλο ... λειπει κατι απο εκει ?? και αν ναι τι ?

----------


## Dimpas

Με το Cue σηκώνεται ο βραχίονας στο κανονικό ύψος ? Μήπως πρέπει να ρυθμίσεις το τακουνάκι που σπρώχνει τον βραχίονα προς τα πάνω ξεβιδώνοντας μια ρυθμιστική βίδα που έχει ?

----------


## street

συνονοματε σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση , το cueing  φυσικα το δοκιμασα ( εχει cut )  .... δεν σηκωνεται ο βραχιονας.... μηχανικο ειναι το προβλημα ...  ξεχασα να σας πω οτι βρηκα και ενα εξαρτηματακι μεσα πεσμενο .... που πρεπει να  ηταν αυτο ? η θεση του ? 

ex1.jpgex2.jpg

ενα manual θελω τιποτε αλ ....  :Biggrin:

----------


## street

η να μου πειτε τ κανω   ...  :Biggrin:

----------

